# So im Buying a new Setup



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey guys so this is my first post/thread on here, just found the site. Anyway, last year i got a board of my own and went a bunch. I had gone before that but never really consistently went. I got a used board of the internet that i traded for and i used it all last year, and its a bit to small for me. So im looking to get a whole new set up. Its an older Burton Board with RIDE EX bindings. I want to buy a good board but im not wanting to spend over 300 bux on the board itself. I also want new bindings to, so im pretty open to prices. I weigh about 190, 12 shoe, 5'9 if that helps pick one out, And my skill level is pretty decent. I was looking at this ROME board, not sure if i can post links so ill separate it to. 
http:// Dogfunk.com | Large Image View | Rome Crail Snowboard - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

What would my Top boards and Binding Company's be to look into?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Size 12 = Wide board*

FORUM Darkness Wide Snowboard The Destroyer, but it is wrapped up in a true wide package that caters to aggressive pipe/park rulers with big feet. The 159 we have would be the smallest I'd suggest for your height.
 See details 

Market price: $399.99
Our price: $259.99
save 35%

FORUM Recon Binding
 See details 

Market price: $129.99
Our price: $84.50
save 35%


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Well i will be keeping my older setup to that i figure i can use, because isn't it easier to have a smaller board for tricks and such. But im looking for something that i can use in the park and on bigger hills. My Show size is a 12 in a boot like i stated above also.

Edit: i did find that board on a different site and its a 156cm..also for 191.67 instead of the 225...does that seem better?


----------

